
A JavaScript package manager for loading any library into any website - seleniumbase
https://github.com/seleniumbase/SeleniumBase/blob/master/help_docs/js_package_mgr.md
======
seleniumbase
Link moved to:
[https://github.com/seleniumbase/SeleniumBase/blob/master/hel...](https://github.com/seleniumbase/SeleniumBase/blob/master/help_docs/js_package_manager.md)

